

Ask HN: How to initiate telling your competition to buy your startup? - temp9900

I am ready to move on from a website service I created a while ago. The only buyer I can think of might be interested in the service is the competition.<p>I am not sure how I can indicate to them that I am ready to sell. Should I pick the phone call them? Send them e-mail. I am just new to this and not sure what is the effective way of doing this.
======
michael_dorfman
There's no magic here; either will do.

If it were me, I'd pick up the phone, but I'm old-school.

Something like _"Hello, my name is temp9900-- I'm the guy who created XYZ. Do
you know it? I've been thinking about the future of the site, and I wonder if
you'd have any interest in buying it outright. I have NN subscribers, and
generate $XX revenue each month on expenses of $YY, and I currently sink about
ZZ hours a month into it. Interested?"_

------
kstenerud
Start researching the art of negotiation. Buy no less than 3 books on the
subject and read them cover-to-cover. You will then be prepared to sell your
business at a good price.

